# Urleben&Urwasser



## Yasirah (4. April 2008)

Hi
Ich bin urmondstoff spezi und brauche daher viel urleben und urwasser
Ich habe neulich im Todesmoor in Zangamarschen 2stunden für ein urleben gebraucht und fand das schon ein wenig lange...da wollt ich mal fragen wo farme ich am besten urleben naja und wo ich urwasser am besten farme weiß ich auch net wäre super wenn ihr antworten würdet
Gruß
Yasirah


----------



## Panky88 (4. April 2008)

Guten Abend!

Urwasser bekommst du, wenn du Angelst in der Scherbenwelt. Nur welche Teiche/Gewässer diese sind da hab ich keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG

Sven!


----------



## Yasirah (4. April 2008)

dank dir punky...dann muss ich wohl oder übel mein angeln skilln^^


----------



## Odara (5. April 2008)

Urwasser findest du am besten in Nagrand, da gibt es Spots mit reinem Wasser. Gibt so 4-5 Wasserpartikel aus einem Spot, allerdings mußt du Angeln schon sehr hoch geskillt haben um da Angeln zu können.


----------



## Meela (5. April 2008)

Hallo Yasirah!

Urleben: Lebenspartikel droppen auch bei den Sumpfriesen im Quaggkamm. Vielleicht hast du einen Freund, der Kräuterkunde beherrscht, diese könnte die toten Riesen dann "kräutern" und dabei springen auch ab und zu ein paar Partikel raus. Vielleicht hast du auch einen Freund, der dir Urleben relativ günstig verkaufen kann, Urleben ist ja meist nicht ganz so teuer wie die meisten anderen Urelemente, da Kräuterkundler doch öfter mal Lebenspartikel in den Pflanzen finden.

Urwasser: Die Wasserelementare in Nagrad (sowohl um Halaa als auch die am Elementarplateau) droppen Wasserpartikel. Ein Besuch im See von Skettis lohnt sich aber auch, dort schwimmen ebenfalls Elementare rum, die eine gute Dropchance haben.
Reines Wasser um Wasserpartikel zu Angeln findet man am Elementarplateau und an den Seen rund um Thrallmar, aber ohne einem Angelskill von mindestens 330, einer guten Angel (etwa +20 Angelskill ... -> bekommt  man in Shatt mal als eine Questbelohnung) und Köder mit +75 oder +100 Angeln, liest man zu oft "Entkommen", dass es mehr Sinn macht Elementare zu töten.


----------



## Sospita (8. April 2008)

Meela schrieb:


> Hallo Yasirah!
> 
> Urleben: Lebenspartikel droppen auch bei den Sumpfriesen im Quaggkamm. Vielleicht hast du einen Freund, der Kräuterkunde beherrscht, diese könnte die toten Riesen dann "kräutern" und dabei springen auch ab und zu ein paar Partikel raus. Vielleicht hast du auch einen Freund, der dir Urleben relativ günstig verkaufen kann, Urleben ist ja meist nicht ganz so teuer wie die meisten anderen Urelemente, da Kräuterkundler doch öfter mal Lebenspartikel in den Pflanzen finden.
> 
> ...



Um diesem Schicksal vorzubeugen, hab ich meinen Jäger. Der ist Alchie und Kräuterling.
Ich brauche im Schnitt 30 Minuten für 3 Urleben im Todesmoor und ein paar Kräuter fallen dann auch noch ab.
Und Urwasser transmutiere ich aus den Partikeln die mein 3. Twink aus dem Fels kloppt


----------



## Kalamar (8. April 2008)

Skill einfach angeln aus auf 375, die Angel aus Shatt oder die richtige Angel mit +25 aus der alten Welt und dann 75ger Köder = Angelskill 425 -> nie wieder entkommen bei den Wasserpartikeln


----------



## Babuschkas (8. April 2008)

Eine sehr gute Stelle ist der See nördlich von Shat, dort wo die Daily Angel Quest jetzt ist. Hab da bei den Würmern eigentlich alle 10 min 1 Urwasser. 
Sie fallen schnell um respawn schnell und haben fast immer ein/zwei partikel dabei


----------



## Kryll (9. April 2008)

ich farm auch immer im see vor shatt
sie droppen zwar nicht soo toll aber dadurch das sie lowlvl sind gehts sehr schnell
leider ist der see manchmal ziemlich überfarmt
lg


----------



## Spichty (11. April 2008)

Am besten find ich kann man Urwasser im See in Skettis farmen, Urleben kannst auch am besten bei den Bäumchen farmen, wobei man das als Heiler eher schlecht kann, aber es gibt immer wieder Leute die das zu zweit machen, kann man ja irgendwie evtl. aufteilen, einer die Kräuter der andere die Urleben bzw Lebenspartikel


----------



## Draxxes (26. Juni 2008)

Also ich muss zugeben meine Magierin ist nicht Kräuter und kann ned angeln gibts da irgendwelche tips für Urwasser und Urleben??

THX im Vorraus


----------



## Churchak (26. Juni 2008)

elementarplateu für wasser (wenns überrannt dann die seen im schattenmond) oder die kleinen eles in den nagrand see in massen (bei dem see hinterm konsortiums stützpunkt z  lebens ..... hmmm ...... hmmhmmhmm bleibt wohl nur todesmoor oder aus erde transen. oder die baumdinger ums auchidon aber ka ob die gut dropen wenn man kräuterer ist kann man die ernten dann gehts aber so .... hmmm level dir nen kräuerer hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (28. Juli 2008)

Die Elementar in Skettis geben gut Wasserpartikel her. Urleben kann man sehr gut von den Bäumchen in Skettis farmen wenn man Kräuterkunde hat (pro Baum meist 2-5 Lebenspartikel +ca 60-10 Kräuter.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

ich als wl geh immer wenn ich dotspec hab vor schatt
da in den see alles doten was sich bewegt
danach umdrehen und looten
dauert 2min max (bg time^^) und danach hat man 1-3 urwasser .. kommt auf dropluck an


----------



## Aryasin (29. Juli 2008)

noch eine Möglichkeit ist es wenn du ein Ingenieur haben solltest oder kennst. 
Diese können in Zangarmarschen Wolken abbauen die sie mit der Brille die sich sich herstellen können sehen. Müssen sich glaub nur noch ein gewisse Item bauen um sie abzubauen. Aber das geht recht fix vor allem wenn man das morgens macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und die Spawnpunkte ungefähr kennt) 

Lg Ary

also bei Urwasser meine ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MihAmb (29. Juli 2008)

Babuschkas schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Stelle ist der See nördlich von Shat, dort wo die Daily Angel Quest jetzt ist. Hab da bei den Würmern eigentlich alle 10 min 1 Urwasser.
> Sie fallen schnell um respawn schnell und haben fast immer ein/zwei partikel dabei



auf unserm realm (ambossar) kannst die stelle nur leider mittlerweile vergessen... 24/7 mindestens 3 farmbots gleichzeitig in dem see unterwegs...


----------



## Asfalot (29. Juli 2008)

Sospita schrieb:


> Um diesem Schicksal vorzubeugen, hab ich meinen Jäger. Der ist Alchie und Kräuterling.
> Ich brauche im Schnitt 30 Minuten für 3 Urleben im Todesmoor und ein paar Kräuter fallen dann auch noch ab.
> Und Urwasser transmutiere ich aus den Partikeln die mein 3. Twink aus dem Fels kloppt



Der Rat ist nicht schlecht, aber dann braucht er/sie weder Urleben noch Urwasser, da er dann keine Schneiderspezialisierung mehr nehmen kann.


----------

